# [Video] from Shot Show - women's tactical clothing



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

[ohv]84ZGpiMzru_lxo6LTUYAuEFCXQcXN-G2[/ohv]


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Interesting stuff. Most of my jeans don't have belt loops big enough for a belt that would support my holster. That is frustrating!


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

Steve said:


> [ohv]84ZGpiMzru_lxo6LTUYAuEFCXQcXN-G2[/ohv]


 You still trying to find some cloths to fit you  River Keeper


----------

